# Rizheng Group Buy-Gauging Interest



## Bean_counter (Jun 15, 2016)

First I want to let everyone know that I have asked WB management and got their blessing and approval to run a small group buy from Xiamen Rizheng to order pen kits. There will be a few rules for this group buy so please read everything and if you have questions please let me know.

First let me tell you what Xiamen Rizheng is. They are a pen kit manufacturer located in China that will sell wholesale to the commoner like you and I. I have ordered from them 2 times over the past year with both orders totaling more than $500 with shipping included. The only issue that I have found with their quality is the ink refills. There is nothing wrong with them, just not the quality I'm used to (I use easy flows for ballpoints and Schmidt for rollerballs). I also had one elegant sierra that was missing a finial (they did make it right on my next order). Other than that I have had no issues at all with them.

***VERY IMPORTANT***

Sorry but the buy is limited to USA members only. I have had nothing but issues in the past with mailing items to other countries. I do get an invoice from DHL about a month later for customs tax which is usually around 30$ so this cost will also be split amongst the buy members. I will post an invoice once it is received by DHL so it is out in the open. All shipping will be split amongst the buy members evenly, I don't have time to try and figure out who pays what shipping for what. Any overages paid to me will not be refunded but will be donated to the site (if any). *I am not LIABLE for customs so if the package is seized and not delivered then we are all out of money. I will not be paying anyone any money if this happens this is the chance we are all taking. The risk is low but it could happen.* If you cannot deal with this then please do not apply 

I want to open this buy up to 5 people only. Why 5? Because I don't want to spend a whole weekend sorting through pen kits to get them ready to ship.  This buy will only BENEFIT you if you order a large quantity due to the fact that shipping from China is expensive. Typically shipping has run me a little over $100 for each order, so if you order 10-$2 pen kits and we divide the shipping evenly you are not really getting a deal.

The next step for this buy will to see what pen kits we would like to order. They do sell many different kits, but I don't want to list them all so who ever is interested in the buy we will need to get together and see what kits we would want to order. I want to limit the kit types to about 5 (again I just don't want to spend an entire weekend sorting through thousands of different finishes etc). If you sign up to access there website penkitsmall.com and find something you like that we don't agree on but are willing to purchase a decent amount then I can consider adding it the order. This buy will be listed like the ones on another site because it is a proven system that works. I will list the edited version to fit this buy once I gauge interest in this. The real benefit with this buy is spreading the high shipping cost amongst a few members to make it more affordable. Typically their price discount is for over 100 of one kit/finish to get a price discount. They also give a price discount for large orders but it is usually not much.


I will list what pen kits I have ordered below so you know a little about them.

1. Slimlines Pens and Pencils (Fancy) just like any other slim line only difference I have noticed is the gun metal finish is a little darker
2. Bolt Actions: Just like PSI ones except bolt does not turn, gun metal is a little darker, no markings on the primer end, tube is a hair shorter so the refill sticks out further (I remedy this by using a PSI bolt tube), and the nib end is a little different.
3. Sierra: Great quality and available in stylus, click, and regular. Most plating available (titanium gold is a muddy gold color). No issues with the tranny, need to sand the inside of the tube before assembly due to tight fit.
4. Elegant Sierra: Same as the sierra but really tight fit on the tube so highly recommend sanding the tube
5. Junior Gent 1: Basically the same quality as the caballero however they just changed these and don't use the normal JG1 drill bits, they are a little oversized so you would need a different drill bit
6. Polaris: Love this kit and the price, quality is great, gun metal is darker
7. Cigar: My number one seller and no issues with any of these kits. The nibs are a little softer so ease will bee needed when pressing together. Gun metal finish is darker
8. Full size gent: No issues
9. 30 cal bullet twist: gun metal is darker than normal
10: 50 cal-these don't look anything like the PSI ones but overall a good kit. The color they tell you is more of a trim color.

Feel free to see if there is another kit you like on their site and add to the list. I am also going to open this to pepper mills as well. I have not ordered from them so I am not sure of the quality.

Let me know what you think. Once we get enough interest in kits I will post the "official rules" of the group buy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD (Jun 15, 2016)

Maybe I missed it in the thread, but is there a website that shows their actual kits and finishes?

Very cool that you are doing the group buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Maybe I missed it in the thread, but is there a website that shows their actual kits and finishes?
> 
> Very cool that you are doing the group buy!




www.penkitsmall.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 15, 2016)

Tony said:


> www.penkitsmall.com


Not to be confused with www.pen kit mall.com. (New site)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Not to be confused with www.pen kit mall.com. (New site)



Thanks Tony, I was just copying from Mike's post. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Maybe I missed it in the thread, but is there a website that shows their actual kits and finishes?
> 
> Very cool that you are doing the group buy!



Thanks Doc, I ended up linking through the initial post so it will be easy to go from there and not get confused with link that TClem was talking about.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

If I was a pen maker I'd sign up. The risk/reward seems heavily favored toward saving a ton of dough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't make nearly enough pens for this to be worth joining in, but I think you should be careful if you plan on buying fountain pen kits from Rizheng.

One of the UK penmakers on IAP just had a major problem with a Jr Gent (type 1) from them that would not take a "standard international cartridge". Here's a LINK to the post (near the end of the thread) that includes the acknowledgement by Rizheng that they have to make the hole to receive the cartridges a bit bigger.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 15, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I don't make nearly enough pens for this to be worth joining in, but I think you should be careful if you plan on buying fountain pen kits from Rizheng.
> 
> One of the UK penmakers on IAP just had a major problem with a Jr Gent (type 1) from them that would not take a "standard international cartridge". Here's a LINK to the post (near the end of the thread) that includes the acknowledgement by Rizheng that they have to make the hole to receive the cartridges a bit bigger.



Good to know, I haven't experienced this bc I don't make the JG 1 FP much anymore, which stems from a different issue which I do not know if the issue is from Rizheng or not (ordered the kits from a US supplier). I have only ordered the rollerballs from Rhizeng.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 15, 2016)

Do you have to register to see their products?


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 15, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Do you have to register to see their products?



Hey Lou you can register on their site and it takes about 24 hours to be approved where you can log in. I'll answer your pm this evening


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hmmm.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 17, 2016)

Bean_counter said:


> Hey Lou you can register on their site and it takes about 24 hours to be approved where you can log in. I'll answer your pm this evening



Did you forget?

I saw a few new kits that were nice.


----------

